# Travel Destinations > South America >  If you only had 7 days in East South America ...

## Travel4

Hi All!!


Currently based in Chile and trying to decide what I need to get out and do!!

Options are overwhelming, as are the ways in which to do it ...so would LOVE some advice from those of you who have been here before me!!

So, the question is .... if you had 7 days (departing from Santiago) where would you go, and how would you go there!!!  What are the must do's, and what can be missed (sadly I am sure, but 7 days just aint enough for it all!!).  

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!

Gracias!
Winnie 

(ooh, cheaper options the better ... I definately can feel bus trips in my future jajaja)

----------


## rocketmail009

Okay, to start, where exactly are you in Chile? Depending on where you're going the travel times can be quite long so knowing where you will be leaving from is a must-know to be able to make some suggestions smile.gif By east South America do you mean you're trying to limit your travel to Peru, Bolivia or Argentina? Any countries you have in mind specifically or any special place that's a must on your list?

----------

